# Support Group Utah



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

Are there any IBS support groups in the Salt Lake City or Ogden Utah area. If not, any one interest in getting one started contact me. Jeff R if you read this please contact me and let me know what it takes to get a support group in our area started Thanks.


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

HI DirtBikJ, I live in the Salt Lake area, but I don'tthink I would want to start a support group,that would mean I would need to leave my home,I'am not yet in control of my IBS D attacks.If I don't eat all is good, but to start a supportgroup? I don't know if I'm up for that!!! But I like to chat and could help out that way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks Lindalu. I understand. I did send you an email hope you received it. Your welcome to email me any time you wish. You know you can join us in the IBS group chat room anytime, feel free to jump and chat with us. Most of the folks in the IBS chat room are on in the evenings. It's fun and none of us bite. Hope to chat with you.Thanks JackXT250R###aol.com


----------



## wilki26 (May 27, 2012)

DirtBikJ said:


> Are there any IBS support groups in the Salt Lake City or Ogden Utah area. If not, any one interest in getting one started contact me. Jeff R if you read this please contact me and let me know what it takes to get a support group in our area started Thanks.


I am wondering if there is a support group in Utah. I would love to meet up with people. Please let me know.


----------



## Boom3 (Dec 6, 2013)

I am from Salt Lake City, Utah. I have A LOT of experience, including 6 surgeries under my belt!


----------



## Boom3 (Dec 6, 2013)

I can help. I have years of experience with this. And 6 god awful surgeries! I've had IBS with alternating bouts of constipation. The hemorrhoid surgeries were NOTHING compared to the S.T.A.R.R surgery I endured. I contemplated suicide. But I feel that I may have finally figured out what IBS is. Even if the doctors haven't. Keep in mind my blood work is always fine, and my colonoscopy was normal EXCEPT that I was born with 2 1/2 to 3 feet of extra colon.


----------



## Boom3 (Dec 6, 2013)

I found it perplexing that my mother, of whom I took care of for 6 years, would only have a bowel movement once a week, and never complain of a stomach ache! I mean NEVER. Yet, if I went w/o a bowel movement for one day, I was in devastating pain. Why is that? The doctors made me feel like I was crazy. Even the colon rectal surgeon informed me that it was okay to go a few days w/o a bowel movement. But no matter what ANYONE said, I was miserable if I didn't go, or even worse sometimes if I feel as though I haven't gone completely. Am I alone? I too would love a support group.


----------



## Sunshine242 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi im interested in ibs chat . Where do i start?


----------

